# Graco HVLP 9.5 or Capspray 105



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Graco HVLP 9.5 or Capspray 105 which one to buy? If you were to go out and buy one of these which would it be? The gun is more favored on the capspray so not sure but the graco 9.5 looks nice. Thanks for any input.:thumbup:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I've never had the Graco unit, so I can't really comment on that particular one.

BUT* I do have the Capspray 115 with all the bells and whistles (remote pump, etc. etc.). 

*My answer: Don't buy the Capspray, you'll regret it. *

It's a decent rig, but the company puts a ton of advertising into it and it sure worked to sucker me in. 

Here's my gripes / issues: 

1.) I've had issues with the gun sealing properly with no air-leaks. Which means when you go to spray or in the middle of spraying, sometimes you lose pressure and the material feed/spray isn't coming out constantly. If your staining work, it's a real pain because you don't know what your going to get.

2.) The check-valve they use is a plastic insert which doesn't work at all and material gets into the gun via pressure. Material that shouldn't be in places inside the gun internally get in there, more cleaning more mess for no reason.

3.) The whip hose they have is not durable at all, I'm on my 5th one already (less than 14 months). It has a tendency through transport, wrapping, or jobsite use to develop cracks and separate, effectively having you patch it with electricians tape and duct tape in order to work. Not bad for a brand new unit, plus the 5 ft whip hose only runs you $45-ish bucks a pop (5th one = $180, 1 free). 
The 5th one I actually got for free because I complained so much about it. My Sherwin rep felt really bad about it, he made Titan give me a free one. Even out of warranty, +1 Sherwin for that.

4. The other issues I have is with the needle sets. It's really hard to see the numbers that they etch into the actual needle. I'm not in my 70s or need glasses and I have pretty good sight. For me, it's really hard to see what size needle is what. 
After changing them out a couple of times based on material thickness/needs they get scratched up and hard to see the numbers. Some of the guys ask me to find the needles for them because they can't see what number it is. 

Fuji (which i have also) makes a good system for the needle set. Not only are the caps color coded, but the numbers that they etch in the actual needle are deeper and are much more visible. 
Example:









Capspray:









5.) The other gripe, which is not really a big one, is the on-board storage. The unit has a small door in the back that folds down to house, who knows what, a needle set and a wrench maybe. The graco looks like it has more storage capabilities and a place for needle sets. Better than carry them around in a plastic baggy inside a bigger duffel bag.


Anyway, those are my main gripes. Why gripe? Well after dropping probably $2,500-ish on a new unit with the needle sets, replacement parts/hose issues, remote pump, bells/whistles. It was a HUGE disappointment and a purchase I regret, even today. I typically do a lot of research prior to buying and I thought I was getting one of the best units outs there....well I was duped. 

Hopefully my negatives become someone's positive. Word of advice, skip the capspray unit.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> I've never had the Graco unit, so I can't really comment on that particular one.
> 
> BUT* I do have the Capspray 115 with all the bells and whistles (remote pump, etc. etc.).
> 
> ...


I have been looking at these and will not drop that kind of money on one yet. I hear and read so many plus and negative reviews about them.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I have been looking at these and will not drop that kind of money on one yet. I hear and read so many plus and negative reviews about them.


Your talking about turbine units in general or actual make/models? 

As for money, shoot me 1k and the whole capspray 115 unit is yours, remote pump, all the needle sets, etc. Heck I'll even throw in all my replacement check valves, etc. lol


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> I've never had the Graco unit, so I can't really comment on that particular one.
> 
> BUT* I do have the Capspray 115 with all the bells and whistles (remote pump, etc. etc.).
> 
> ...


Excellent review :notworthy:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

That what Replace the 115 with and love it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> That what Replace the 115 with and love it.


Love seeing that "Made in the USA" sticker! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a capspray 105. I agree with every issue wood coyote said plus the white cup gaskets fail way to often. The check valves are a joke they always gun up.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Woodcoyote I installed the original check valve system in line with the new Maxum set up where the check valve is up top doubling up really helps the gum up problem.


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow great feedback you guys and nice review Coyote. That is good to know about the capspray, I was leaning toward that because of reviews of the graco not being able to spray latex with out the 350$ addition. Looks like the Fuji 1050VR is being discontinued with the model prescision 5 taking it's place and that is a touch to spendy for me but sounds awesome.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've had good luck with my Titan 115. I didn't like the remote pump but love the gun itself. I haven't had problems with the cup-gun sealing. 

My first whip was bad from the start but 2nd has lasted. 

Once you get the hang you can tell which needle is which based on the size. It's really pretty obvious. 

Not over filling the cup is key to avoid paint getting up in the gun. I agree the check valve could be better, maybe I'll add the in-line one as was suggested. 

I found the gun really easy to adjust settings. I think I paid $1500 for gun, turbine and transfer pump as a package. I wouldn't pay $2500 for it. Too much. 
Sorry yours has been a pain coyote!


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had good luck with my capspray 115. After 200+ sets of cabinets plus tons of other stuff it hasn't failed yet. I did have issues with the whip, but on my 5th one they upgraded the grey whip for a newly designed black one. Have not replaced the black one in over 9months now... 

I'm sure graco's 9.5 would be just as good however. Both seem to have pros and cons, it's just a matter of which machine would u prefer committing to in the long term.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrlaroo,

If you are interested, 

I have a 2014 graco 9.5 turboforce with 2 edge guns, 2,3,4,5,6 fluid set & artisian valve.

Used it once and it looks and runs like new.

Offer it to you for $900.00 if your interested.

PM me for more details.


----------

